# Project Powder!



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

So what do you do while you're not getting board time at your favorite mountain? Doh! Hit up a snowboard game via computer!

I just recently stumbled upon this and it's pretty interesting. It's like an arcade snowboard with speed boost for intense tricks in mid air etc. *AND IT'S FREE TO DOWNLOAD & PLAY *







Here's a quick description about the game.

*Game Description:*
2146 AD – Global warming melted Earth's polar ice caps long ago and winter is a thing of the past. No snow in over a century made snowboarding a distant memory. Motivated to change these circumstances, humanity began Project Powder.

The desire to return to that sublime snow was all consuming, but there was nowhere to go. Until now. The Warp Gate, an ingenious interstellar creation, enabled travel to previously inaccessible points in the galaxy. Virgin planets blanketed in pristine powder beckon as a new generation of riders prepare to embark on the most thrilling snowboarding adventure of their lives.

Feel the heart-pounding exhilaration of blasting through massive snowy peaks and cavernous valleys. Feel the intensity of Project Powder – where the competition is fierce and the powder is epic!

And ofcourse some features!!

*Features:*
•	3D multiplayer snowboard racing
•	3 Challenging game modes including race, coin race and battle mode
•	33 thrilling courses
•	Energetic background music by DJ Teeko
•	In-game store featuring a variety of unique premium items including snowboards, clothing, accessories and power-ups _(Just like buying gear and board for yourself! You can deck out your own player lol)_








You can check out the game here. Good old Cool boarders for the PSX back in the day 

Project Powder Website


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

this is a fun game...i used to play it religiously!!!
________
Where To Buy Vaporizer Blends


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> this is a fun game...i used to play it religiously!!!


Totally agree with you haha. I'm hooked on it right now. I used to be a Cool Boarders fan for the PSX back in the days, so this was like 'WOOT FREE GAME!'


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! and it's free?? Gonna go try it now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

this game is wicked fun.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Doesn't work on OS-X


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Doesn't work on OS-X


Use Parallels or Boot Camp and install windows


----------



## GoinCrzyWanaCom (Dec 7, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Doesn't work on OS-X


I have the same problem....

This is the ONLY time I will ever say I wish I had a spare copy of windows for Parallels. -_-


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet, I'll dl it now


----------



## ridegoofy27 (Jan 22, 2010)

very fun game. very arcade-y but then again, thats how they made it. I need to DL it again, I stopped playing for a while.


----------

